
Show HN: A framework for freelancers operating outside platforms - tollie93
https://www.freelancerprotocol.com/?showHN
======
tollie93
Hi Hackers,

Freelancers on platforms can trust they'll be paid for projects and that
paperwork like invoices gets generated in the backend.

However, those with their own clients and that operate outside platforms have
to do all these things manually, and usually get paid late (or not at all,
7.5% of the time!)

That's why a couple of freelancer friends and I built Freelancer Protocol, to
ensure freelancers outside platforms get paid on time, every time and have the
paperwork they need generated.

Please do give feedback, thanks for checking it out! :)

